# Mondrian 586 on ebay



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Looks like a size large as they say it is a 56cm frame. I am in no way associated with this bike but thought I would point it out.

http://cgi.ebay.com/LOOK-586-MONDRI...dZViewItemQQptZRoad_Bikes?hash=item19b8621f16


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks for posting this....Those are such killer looking frames. How much do you think it will go for?


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

My guess is it will go fairly cheap. Today's market for frames like that are not what they were just a year ago. My guess is around 2k due to having the seat post already cut.


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

> My guess is around 2k due to having the seat post already cut.


Well thank god for this...
http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=0&idproduct=29713


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

You have no idea how cool that is! That wasn't even in my 2010 U.S Catalog. That is probably the single most greatest thing Look has done for their business since they started with the ISP. Thanks for finding that


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

A mondrian would be a nice addition to any collection. Unfortunately its not my size and for the time being my collection will have to stay at one bike.


----------



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

maximum7 said:


> Well thank god for this...
> http://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idcategory=0&idproduct=29713


Finally, some one invented the seatpost.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

T-shirt said:


> Finally, some one invented the seatpost.


I'm just guessing that you have never owned a bike with an Integrated Seat Post. That's where once you cut it to your size it becomes very difficult to sell.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2009)

T-shirt said:


> Finally, some one invented the seatpost.



touche


----------



## maximum7 (Apr 24, 2008)

The bad thing about the "re-post" is that the "elastomers" can't be used with it.


----------



## NorCalBiker (Jul 10, 2006)

rward325 said:


> My guess is it will go fairly cheap. Today's market for frames like that are not what they were just a year ago. My guess is around 2k due to having the seat post already cut.



I would have to agree with you. Because I just bought a brand new in the box 586 Team Color for less than $2k.


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

*runs off to measure BB to top of saddle on his 595*


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Frame went for more than I thought it would. Final price was $2386.00, not a bad price for that frame.


----------



## mulkdog45 (Apr 5, 2006)

Yea I watched it go, even e-mailed the seller a couple of times. Wished I could have bid, but probably would be be spending Christmas alone if I had......


----------



## Tinea Pedis (Aug 14, 2009)

Size too small.

Luckily!


----------



## deadlegs2 (Oct 3, 2009)

rward...your inbox is full


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Open now


----------

